# GNOME on OSX?



## d1taylor (Oct 9, 2002)

I have a pretty solid X window server running on my Jaguar systems (Tenon's Xtools, a beta Jag-compatible release) and would really - really - like to be able to run GNOME 2.0 within that environment. I'm interested in OpenOffice too, but, alas, don't have the time / bandwidth to help debug the work in progress. :-(

Anyone have any luck beating GNOME into submission without booting into Yellow Dog or similar?  I'd love to hear about it!!

Thanks.


----------



## Da_iMac_Daddy (Oct 9, 2002)

I've got Gnome installed but I don't have 2.0 I'm pretty sure it's 1 dot something. It was easy using Fink.


----------



## d1taylor (Oct 9, 2002)

Glad to know that, but I am particularly interested in the 2.0 release of GNOME...


----------



## pwharff (Oct 10, 2002)

Red Hat is pretty dang cool, you should check it out.


----------



## kommakazi (Oct 11, 2002)

Uhhh RedHat won't run on a Mac...


----------



## Rhino_G3 (Oct 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by kommakazi _
> *Uhhh RedHat won't run on a Mac... *



Maybe he's confused, thinking that RedHat is a window manager???


----------



## kommakazi (Oct 13, 2002)

most likely.


----------



## d1taylor (Oct 13, 2002)

So not to sound cranky, but does anyone have any information about running GNOME 2.0 within the Jaguar environment?  I imagine there's a group of folk porting/testing... any suggestions on how to find 'em?  Thanks!!


----------



## kwalker (Oct 14, 2002)

Try contacting the maintainer of the fink gnome package, or asking your question on the fink-devel mailing list.


----------

